# When to apply brown sugar



## jlafrenz (Jun 29, 2012)

I am wanting to cook a pork butt next weekend and get a nice bark. I have been reading that brown sugar will help with this. My question is if I should put the brown sugar on with the other rub and let sit overnight or if I should apply shortly before putting on the smoker?


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 29, 2012)

If you don't foil you will get a nice bark, see this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...n-gourmet-w-dry-smoke-chamber-q-view-finished


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 29, 2012)

Actually a better choice for the BS is Turbinato (Raw) Sugar. It tends to make a good  Bark without the worry  of burning...








and they come out with a nice little color and as sweet as the BS would  Sans burning.

I mix it in my Rub and keep it on hand for those occasional times you want some Butt.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. As for when to rub your Butt depends on what YOU want to do. I am a procrastinator and tend to dust-rub-dust-pat and on the grate.

Overnight it will create a bit of a coating , and would make a nice Bark too. As I said , I'm just Lazy so...

Have fun and...


----------



## jlafrenz (Jun 29, 2012)

I will have to check into the raw sugar.

I haven't tried either way of rubbing with brown sugar since this is only my second pork butt I will have smoked. If there isn't much difference, I think I will put it on right before the smoke to try and layer some of the flavors. Going with a little kick for the rub and a nice sweet layer for bark.


----------

